# Declinaciones



## derherr

Hola!

Bueno, finalmente acudí a hacerme usuario del foro que tanto visito para ver si alguien me puede sacar estas dudas que siempre tuve. Estoy viviendo en Alemania desde hace casi 5 meses y prácticamente ya entiendo y me hago entender a la perfección en la vida cotidiana. Claro que como todo aprendiz del idioma, me encantaría seguir progresando y empezar a declinar correctamente toda oración.

Mi gran problema de diferenciación son las formas Dativo y Acusativo del alemán. Por algún lugar leí lo siguiente:



> ACUSATIVO: corresponde al complemento directo, es decir, es la respuesta a la pregunta ¿quién? o ¿qué?
> 
> DATIVO: corresponde al complemento indirecto, es decir, es la respuesta a ¿a quién?.



Parece simple. Ahora, viéndolo en algunos ejemplos prácticos, no es tan sencillo.

Ejemplos: 
- Alemán: Kannst du mir sagen wo der Bahnhof ist?
- Español: Podés decirme dónde está la estación?

Excelente, pero la pregunta a eso, bajo mi punto de vista es "a quién" y sin embargo rige acusativo. 

- O sea: Podés decirme dónde está la estación de tren "A MI"?

En cambio:
- Alemán: Kannst du mich abholen?
- Español: Podés recogerme?

Nuevamente vemos "a quién".

- Es decir: Podés recogerme "A MI"?

Traté de hacer una diferencia con el me (de decir+me), pero en ambos casos es igual, en cuyo caso no entiendo para qué sirve esa diferenciación. Y es todo un tema, porque si no se declinar el sujeto, tampoco declino el artículo ni el adjetivo.

Otra duda grande que tengo es la diferencia entre el Genitivo del Pronombre Personal (que casi no se usa según leí, pero responde a la respuesta a "wessen: de quién") y el Pronombre Posesivo (que a su vez se divide en nominativo, genitivo, dativo y acusativo plural y singular). Hasta donde se, ambos expresan posesión, como su nombre lo dice.

Auxilio!, siento que estoy estancado con el alemán en el tema de las declinaciones. Pensar que hace cinco meses no hablaba una palabra de alemán y ahora lo único que me traba son las declinaciones, qué cosa esto de ponerse a leer el diccionario para adquirir vocabulario .

Muchísimas gracias desde ya!, saludos desde Buchholz, Stendal, Sachsen Anhalt!

Diego.-


----------



## Blu di Prussia

Hola Diego,



> Ejemplos:
> - Alemán: Kannst du mir sagen wo der Bahnhof ist?
> - Español: Podés decirme dónde está la estación?
> 
> Excelente, pero la pregunta a eso, bajo mi punto de vista es "a quién" y sin embargo rige acusativo.
> 
> - O sea: Podés decirme dónde está la estación de tren "A MI"?



_mir_ no es acusativo, sino dativo. Es correcto como deduces



> En cambio:
> - Alemán: Kannst du mich abholen?
> - Español: Podés recogerme?
> 
> Nuevamente vemos "a quién".
> 
> - Es decir: Podés recogerme "A MI"?


 ¿Dónde ves "a quién"? _mich_ es acusativo!

la regla depende de la transitividad/intransitividad del verbo, de aquí deberá decidirse si es correcto el OD o OI.




> Otra duda grande que tengo es la diferencia entre el Genitivo del Pronombre Personal (que casi no se usa según leí, pero responde a la respuesta a "wessen: de quién") y el Pronombre Posesivo (que a su vez se divide en nominativo, genitivo, dativo y acusativo plural y singular). Hasta donde se, ambos expresan posesión, como su nombre lo dice.


 no te desesperes, es una cuestión de estilo. En todo caso, pon siempre ejemplos. Saludos


----------



## uguban

Hola, el problema para los hispanohabltantes es que preguntáis ¿a quién? por el CD y por el CI. Así que esta pregunta no os sirve. Te he copiado la explicación que escribí para una amiga al respecto. No sé si te aclara un poco la cosa.

*Nominativ*
El 'Nominativ' constituye el sujeto de cada frase. En alemán cada verbo requiere un sujeto.

El hombre fuma. > *Der* Mann raucht.
El niño duerme. > *Das* Kind schläft.
Llueve. > *Es *regnet.

Hay dos verbos importantes que requieren dos nominativos: 'sein' y 'werden' (to become).
Soy profesor. > *Ich *bin *Lehrer*.
Voy a ser profesor. > *Ich* werde *Lehrer*.

(Me parece que es bastante lógico porque 'ich' y 'Lehrer' se refieren al mismo sujeto, así que no se trata de un complemento.)

*Akkusativ*

Una de las funciones más importantes del 'Akkusativ' es la de marcar el complemento directo (o como lo llamamos en alemán: direktes Objekt).

Tengo un perro. > Ich habe *einen Hund*.
Veo al hombre. > Ich sehe *den Mann.*
Estoy haciendo un pastel. > Ich backe *einen Kuchen.*
(Lo bueno es que en 'Akkusativ" solo difieren las formas de los sustantivos masculinos. Los femeninos o los neutros quedan igual que en 'Nominativ')

_*Dativ*_
El 'Dativ' marca los complementos indirectos (en alemán: indirektes Objekt). Es decir que existen muchos verbos que además del sujeto y del CD requieren una información más. Normalmente el 'Dativ' designa a la persona sobre la que recae la acción expresada por el verbo 


Ich kaufe _*meiner Frau *_*einen Hund.*
Ich schreibe _*dir*_ heute *eine E-mail.*
Der Lehrer erklärt _*dem Schüler *_*den Dativ*.

El orden regular en alemán es inverso al español, inglés, francés, etc. Ponemos primero el 'Dativ' y después el 'Akkusativ'. A muchos extranjeros les cuesta acostumbrarse a este órden. Pero con el tiempo te resultará natural.

Algunos verbos *siempre* requieren 'Dativ' (y sólo 'Dativ', nada más). Tienes que aprenderte estos verbos de memoria. Los más importantes son: helfen (ayudar), gefallen (gustar), zuhören (escuchar), gehören (pertenecer a), danken (agradecer), antworten (contestar), schmecken (gustar, cuando se refiere a comida).

Ich helfe_*der Frau.*_
Der Film gefällt _*mir.*_
Bitte antworte _*mir *_schnell.
_*Wem*_ gehört der Hund? - _*Mir.*_


----------



## Udo

Guten Morgen der Herr !
La declinación es de lo más difícil en el idioma alemán. Sobre todo la distinción entre akkusativ y dativ. Las preguntas pruebas aquí no te van a servir mucho, además habría de preguntar an alemán y no en español. El caso gramatical se dirige por el verbo como ya dijo uguban. Los verbos que en español requieren el complemento directo, en alemán requieren el akkusativ. Los del complemento indirecto requieren el dativ.

Pero hay excepciones, las más famosas: fragen + akk., antworten + dat. Una lista de verbos que con este respeto difieren en ambos idiomas encontré aquí http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Rektionsverben/1.htm
también hay otra lista al revés. (Una, dos o tres palabras están mal puestas en estas listas.)

Igual tenemos el mismo problema con el español. Comparándolo con el alemán allí casi es insignificante, únicamente afecta los pronombres de la tercera persona gramatical: lo la le, los las les. En alemán cambia todo, el artículo, los pronombres, los adjetivos y el sustantivo, y esto de la manera más notable.

De propósito, dices _podés_ en vez de _puedes_. ¿Eres de Argentina?
Saludos


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola, y bienvenido al foro!

Yo creo que la supuesta idea (porque en la práctica no sirve mucho *(1)*) de la pregunta propuesta "a quién" es distinguir (en castellano) entre el OD y OI, donde en caso del OI normalmente podés añadir/normalmente añadís el pronombre átono (-> *duplicación *del OI): 
_*
Le *pregunté *a María* si...

_Si querés aplicar esta "regla" al alemán, verás que en algunos casos te sirve -en los que los casos que rigen los verbos correspondientes en los dos idiomas coinciden-, y en otros casos no, porque hay una cantidad apreciable de verbos que rigen casos diferentes en castellano o alemán, respectivamente, además de que el castellano carece completamente del genitivo.

Los "clásicos":
_le pregunto _(CI)_ - ich frage ihn _(CD)_
lo ayudo _(CD) _- ich helfe ihm
etc.
_
Así que, la comparación con el castellano quizá te pueda servir de orientación vaga (e insegura) cuando te encontrás completamente perdido en una conversación, pero por lo general conviene "simplemente"  aprender cada verbo con el caso/los casos correspondientes, y mejor con uno o dos ejemplos para recordarlos mejor.

*(1)* no sirve mucho con personas porque ahí, sea OI o OD, siemrpe decís "a María": _le pregunto a María _(OI) <--> (la**) _veo a María _(OD). *
Sí sirve con objetos/cosas*: _veo la mesa_ (CD); _*le *di un golpe a la computadora _(computadora: CI)

De modo que la apariencia/posibilidad de duplicar el objeto con *le, *parece ser la única ayuda; pero, como dicho arriba, no te fíes de eso, muchas veces no coincide con el casus en alemán.

Saludos
________
**para quienes les sorprende: no recomendado pero aceptado por la RAE y de uso frecuente por lo menos en el Cono Sur


----------



## Sidjanga

derherr said:


> Otra duda grande que tengo es la diferencia entre el Genitivo del Pronombre Personal (que casi no se usa según leí, pero responde a la respuesta a "wessen: de quién") y el Pronombre Posesivo (que a su vez se divide en nominativo, genitivo, dativo y acusativo plural y singular). Hasta donde se, ambos expresan posesión, como su nombre lo dice.


Efectivamente, el genitivo de los pronombres personales casi cayó en desuso, sólo se sigue oyendo/leyendo en pocas situaciones/expresiones:
_Ich gedenke deiner/seiner/ihrer._

Estos pronombres no los tenés que dominar activamente, ya que, como vos mismo decís, practicamente no se usan más. Quizá convenga reconocer las formas.
[hubo un hilo en el foro German sobre eso hace tiempo]

Los pronombres posesivos se comportan/conjugan como los artículos indefinidos, por ejemplo:

_meine _(p. posesivo) _Schwester _-> _das Buch meiner_ (en genitivo) _Schwester_
_eine Dame_ -> _der Mantel einer _(genitivo)_ Dame_


----------



## derherr

Wow!, gracias a todos!, qué respuestas rápidas!, bueno, hay un progreso, al menos ya entiendo para qué y cuándo se deben usar declinaciones, aunque todavía tengo muchos problemas para diferenciar dativo y acusativo. Pero supongo que si, lo más probable es que termine memorizando cada una de las situaciones con los determinados verbos.    





> De propósito, dices podés en vez de puedes. ¿Eres de Argentina?


 Sip, es muy fácilmente detectable, no?, hehe ...


----------



## Duometri

Hola Derherr,

Para no liarte, en lugar de preguntarte "a quién", intenta cambiar la frase a voz pasiva; si el objeto se convierte en el sujeto de la pasiva, es objeto directo, si no puedes ponerla en pasiva, es indirecto.

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Udo

Duometri said:


> Hola Derherr,
> 
> Para no liarte, en lugar de preguntarte "a quién", intenta cambiar la frase a voz pasiva; si el objeto se convierte en el sujeto de la pasiva, es objeto directo, si no puedes ponerla en pasiva, es indirecto.
> 
> Espero que te sirva.


Pero eso es círculo vicioso. Para saber si una frase se puede transformar en voz pasiva o no, primero hay que saber si el verbo rige el acusativo o el dativo.


----------



## Duometri

Udo said:


> Pero eso es círculo vicioso. Para saber si una frase se puede transformar en voz pasiva o no, primero hay que saber si el verbo rige el acusativo o el dativo.


 
Pero si eres español y dices "yo soy recogido" te suena bien. Si dices "yo soy dicho" te suena fatal y sabes que no lo puedes decir.


----------



## Blu di Prussia

Udo said:


> Pero eso es círculo vicioso. Para saber si una frase se puede transformar en voz pasiva o no, primero hay que saber si el verbo rige el acusativo o el dativo.



... es decir, si el verbo es transitivo o intransitivo o ambos, como ya escrito. En efecto, el consejo de Duometri no es muy preciso porque la transitividad de los verbos en alemán no siempre corresponde a la de los verbos en castellano. Peor aún: si mal no recuerdo hay verbos alemanes que son intransitivos y permiten la voz pasiva! (¿alguien tiene una lista de estos verbos? Gracias). Saludos


----------



## irantzu

¡Hola derherr!

Ah, al comienzo cómo cuesta esto de las declinaciones, aún así, no diría que es lo más difícil del alemán... tiene otras cosas en su gramática que son más complicadas, aunque con el tiempo, tras tanto escuchar y hablar en alemán, te parecen de lo más lógicas... En mi caso, a veces encuentro expresiones en alemán que me parecen más lógicas que su traducción en español.

En fin. Mi consejo para ti es, primero que nada, que si tienes tiempo trates de hacer el Integrationskurs, que dura 6 meses y se imparte en casi todos los Institutos durante las mañanas. Si estás viviendo en Alemania tienes derecho a hacerlo. Si tienes más preguntas, me mandas un privado.

Y mi segundo consejo, es que aparte de entender lo de acusativo y dativo (y genitivo, y Relativsätze, etc.!) memorices algunas cosas. Es decir, grabar en tu memoria que "sehen" va con acusativo, "warten" también, "helfen" con dativo, etc. Yo aprendí la mayoría así (todavía me equivoco muchísimo, claro)... me decía "ich helfe... dir!", "ich sehe... dich!"...
Después aprenderás los verbos con preposiciones, y hay que volver a aplicar la memoria ("warten... auf!", "fragen... nach!"... etc.)

Mucha suerte en el aprendizaje, si en 5 meses ya te das a entender, entonces tienes facilidad para los idiomas y muy pronto lo estarás hablando sin errores...


----------

